# Imperfect Yet Soulful Live Classical Music



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Interpret it as you will, but post some performances that were imperfect yet still capture your heart.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

The charm of this rendition to me is it's call to youthful piano recitals. There is still enough professional in him though to keep things interesting.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

It's an interesting topic. I play in enough amateur and semi-pro groups that I've developed a tolerance for less than perfect playing. But why would an audience want to hear it? Several years ago I was at a meet-and-greet-the-donors wine tasting, and I just asked a patron, why? His answer has always stuck with me. He realized we didn't play as well as professionals, but we played with all our hearts, we played with feeling and passion. To him that was more important than note-perfect performances. 

Another rather unmusical venture I've played at is run by amateurs for amateurs. It's the Monday Morning Musicale. They serve coffee and scones, and make Florence Foster Jenkins seem normal. Musically it's about as wretched as can be...yet no once complains or criticizes. Their own little world of Walter Mitty. Kind of sad, but somehow rather beautiful to watch. Soulful and oh, so imperfect.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

mbhaub said:


> It's an interesting topic. I play in enough amateur and semi-pro groups that I've developed a tolerance for less than perfect playing. But why would an audience want to hear it? Several years ago I was at a meet-and-greet-the-donors wine tasting, and I just asked a patron, why? His answer has always stuck with me. He realized we didn't play as well as professionals, but we played with all our hearts, we played with feeling and passion. To him that was more important than note-perfect performances.
> 
> Another rather unmusical venture I've played at is run by amateurs for amateurs. It's the Monday Morning Musicale. They serve coffee and scones, and make Florence Foster Jenkins seem normal. Musically it's about as wretched as can be...yet no once complains or criticizes. Their own little world of Walter Mitty. Kind of sad, but somehow rather beautiful to watch. Soulful and oh, so imperfect.


I think there is a lot to be said about believing in the artist and putting him/her before the music.


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Professional musicians generally play better than non-professionals, but there are excepetions when those non-professional musicians infuse great passions into a technically-easy performance. However, the main stream of recordings and concerts are still done by professional musicians today.


----------

